# What's your waiting reason?



## Urchinia

Hi All!

I'm a newbie here, so I am pretty interested in getting to know you all.

I am currently waiting to conceive my 2nd child. We have a 2 year old daughter.

We are waiting until around the summer/fall of 2014 before we start talking about TTC. Our reasons for waiting until then are:



I'm currently pretty happy just having one child.

I'm having tattoo removal done (have been since Mar 2013) and cannot get pregnant until that is complete.

We'd like our daughter to be closer to school aged so we don't have 2 kids in daycare once I go back to work (I will have a year mat-leave).

I had a difficult pregnancy (hydronephrosis) and I am apprehensive to potentially go through the same complications again.


So, please share your waiting reasons!


----------



## MissN8

we are waiting to save a bit to cover mat leave and also to get some house improvements done. we are going to ttc autumn 2014 as well but will likely be more ntnp. did it take you long to conceive your first? I think I will be the same as you and leave a gap so one is in school first.


----------



## Urchinia

MissN8 said:


> we are waiting to save a bit to cover mat leave and also to get some house improvements done. we are going to ttc autumn 2014 as well but will likely be more ntnp. did it take you long to conceive your first? I think I will be the same as you and leave a gap so one is in school first.

What kind of maternity leave do you get in Ireland? In Canada, we get a year off from work and are paid up to 55% of your regular wages. 

When I had my first, we were NTNP. I was charting and we were trying to avoid pregnancy for a few more months, but after 1 mishap, 5 days before I ovulated, I got pregnant :) I am hoping it is that easy our next time around, but you never know!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi, 
Like you have a 2 year old! Think I'd be mad to ttc whilst dealing with terrible twos! 

Also, husband just moved jobs, so want things to be more settled when we do ttc.

I would like my next baby not to be a winter baby(have two winter babies) as it sucks having to wrap then up so much to go anywhere when they are tiny IMHO. 

But the waiting is actually getting hard. Why is time going so slow?!


----------



## nosurprise

Hi ladies, so I'm totally new to this forum thing but just wanted to come on and have a little look about- I didn't actually think that there was such a place! 
We got married earlier this month and already I'm desperate to have a baby but life isn't ready yet- I'm hoping for a promotion in work in March and so I think would like to get that first as I don't want it to put them off promoting me! And also I'm conscious that we have just gotten married and so should maybe wait for a little while... But...


----------



## Urchinia

nosurprise said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm totally new to this forum thing but just wanted to come on and have a little look about- I didn't actually think that there was such a place!
> We got married earlier this month and already I'm desperate to have a baby but life isn't ready yet- I'm hoping for a promotion in work in March and so I think would like to get that first as I don't want it to put them off promoting me! And also I'm conscious that we have just gotten married and so should maybe wait for a little while... But...

Welcome! I'm sure hanging out with us will help while you wait!

Putting TTC off until your promotion will probably be a good idea, for sure.

How long have you and your DH been together? Is he ready for a baby too?


----------



## tverb84

I still live at home with my mom.

I plan on going back to school next September.

I don't have a job right now.

I know I'm not ready to have children yet.


----------



## Accountess

Finances (new car, house paid off, savings)
Weight (lots to lose)
Career (tax accountant to corporate accoutant)


----------



## nosurprise

Urchinia said:


> Welcome! I'm sure hanging out with us will help while you wait!
> 
> Putting TTC off until your promotion will probably be a good idea, for sure.
> 
> How long have you and your DH been together? Is he ready for a baby too?

Hey Urchinia, I hope so  It's an odd one as the minute you get married most people start saying the usual "it won't be long now..." but then if I do say hopefully, its like people are shocked that we want to try right away. So why ask?! Anyway, We have been together almost 5 years, I don't know what DH stands for but yes, he's wanted for some time now :-D I was the one holding us up as I wanted to be married and also I would be much more of a worrier and so would overthink things; he goes with the flow more and so wouldn't foresee anything being an issue like finances, work etc! I think your right having two close together but not so close they are both in daycare, good plan! Will two complete your family?


----------



## Quackquack99

My reasons are:-

Find the right person.
Get my ablation surgery done.
Move house.

I'll be waiting a few years and quite happy to wait :)


----------



## Eline

Buying our own place.
Giving my sweet OH some time to get used to the idea of becoming a father.
Trying to aim for the right time to give birth as I only have 8 weeks maternity leave.


----------



## wombat1

We're moving countries in 8 months.

I want to go on more baby free holidays.

I need to not be heavily pregnant while moving as I'll be taking the train with our cat which will take a few days (I refuse to put her in the cargo hold of a plane and the UK wont let you fly to them with animals in the passenger area), and need to be able to make the journey as comfortable for her without having to worry about myself.


----------



## madseasons

:hi:

Reasons we are now waiting is so I can build more time up at work. We do not get paid maternity leave where I work, it just comes from the vacation time you earn every paycheck. 

I also want to take of at least 20/25 more pounds. I have lost around 75/80 since DS was born 4 years ago, but I still want to be close to a healthy weight this time since I was obese with him. (Not getting any younger at 35!)

SO basically DH wants to start now and me being the responsable one (YUCK :growlmad: ) know with just four months and some change I will have more time of when the LO is born and more time left for appointments once I get back to work...

SIGH...took me a year to wait for him to say yes and if I thought he was going to I wouldn't have taken a vacation this year and would be able to go for it now! haha

Dee


----------



## Urchinia

nosurprise said:


> Urchinia said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm sure hanging out with us will help while you wait!
> 
> Putting TTC off until your promotion will probably be a good idea, for sure.
> 
> How long have you and your DH been together? Is he ready for a baby too?
> 
> Hey Urchinia, I hope so  It's an odd one as the minute you get married most people start saying the usual "it won't be long now..." but then if I do say hopefully, its like people are shocked that we want to try right away. So why ask?! Anyway, We have been together almost 5 years, I don't know what DH stands for but yes, he's wanted for some time now :-D I was the one holding us up as I wanted to be married and also I would be much more of a worrier and so would overthink things; he goes with the flow more and so wouldn't foresee anything being an issue like finances, work etc! I think your right having two close together but not so close they are both in daycare, good plan! Will two complete your family?Click to expand...

People are so silly and nosey when it comes to having babies! lol

2 will definitely complete out family :)


----------



## tverb84

Eline said:


> Buying our own place.
> Giving my sweet OH some time to get used to the idea of becoming a father.
> Trying to aim for the right time to give birth as I only have 8 weeks maternity leave.

Only eight weeks? :shock: I think here in Canada couples get a year.Both parents can each take six months off.


----------



## mrs owl

I was waiting to get married - but now that we have finally set a date:) we will be trying a lot sooner than first thought :) there will never be a perfect time and I would like to have a at least one baby while I am under 30. 26 now


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there. My reason's for waiting are:

My boyfriend is not quite ready to have children yet.
mainly because my boyfriend has no money and has a lot of money worries on top of it. 
We not yet have our own house, we are living with his mum and brother.
I have no money or no job right now, im trying to find training for a career.


----------



## curlykate

We were originally waiting so our son would be a bit older (closer to school age) before we had another one.
Then in May 2012 I got a year-long contract at work, with options to extend after the year. I wanted to be close to that year before getting pregnant so they wouldn't have any reason not to extend it. Now, due to financial circumstances in the company, the job no longer exists, and as of January I will be returning to my previous position.
Also, a few years ago I severely broke my leg, which resulted in emergency surgery. Now, almost 3 years later, I need to have surgery again to remove some of the hardware they put in my leg in order for it to heal. My surgery date is January 7, so that's the day we'll be TTCing, probably immediately following my release from the hospital! lol We've really wanted to TTC the last couple of months, but my leg hurts so much that I just can't put off the surgery for another 9 months to a year.


----------



## Amy-Lea

-We have a holiday booked in Vegas for June so didn't wanna go pregnant and not be able to go partying (were going for a friends birthday) plus there is so much walking and jet lag, not sure I could handle it. 

- I want to lose at least 2 stone, this should hopefully coincide with the holiday though so we should be starting to TTC in Vegas if things go to plan.


----------



## AliBiz

My Husband! lol

Our LO is little wild, and he is afraid if we have anymore they will be the same......well he can get over it...lol


----------



## l00zrr

my reason is one:

not sure if i even want children.


----------



## michelle535

We're waiting until I've been in my job for a year and to squeeze in a couple more baby free holidays


----------



## PitaKat

I don't have a man to make a baby with! I'll be waiting till I find someone who wants to have a baby with me, and we get married. Hmm, I could be here awhile :haha:


----------



## Urchinia

tverb84 said:


> Eline said:
> 
> 
> Buying our own place.
> Giving my sweet OH some time to get used to the idea of becoming a father.
> Trying to aim for the right time to give birth as I only have 8 weeks maternity leave.
> 
> Only eight weeks? :shock: I think here in Canada couples get a year.Both parents can each take six months off.Click to expand...

We do get 52 weeks leave here in Canada. Either parent can take as much or little as they want of the parental leave portion.

I took about 50 weeks of maternity/parental leave, plus I was put off work at 6 month pregnant due to complications, and I was able to get about 13 weeks of leave from that too.

God bless our parental leave!


----------



## Urchinia

curlykate said:


> We were originally waiting so our son would be a bit older (closer to school age) before we had another one.
> Then in May 2012 I got a year-long contract at work, with options to extend after the year. I wanted to be close to that year before getting pregnant so they wouldn't have any reason not to extend it. Now, due to financial circumstances in the company, the job no longer exists, and as of January I will be returning to my previous position.
> Also, a few years ago I severely broke my leg, which resulted in emergency surgery. Now, almost 3 years later, I need to have surgery again to remove some of the hardware they put in my leg in order for it to heal. My surgery date is January 7, so that's the day we'll be TTCing, probably immediately following my release from the hospital! lol We've really wanted to TTC the last couple of months, but my leg hurts so much that I just can't put off the surgery for another 9 months to a year.


Oh my! What a difficult time! I hope your surgery goes well and you start to feel better (and get to TTC soon!)


----------



## shelleyanddan

I like this thread! :)

We are waiting until February 1st to start TTC because my LO was born on November 1st 2012 and I don't want to have two under two! We have always said we wanted kids 2-3 years apart so if we fell pregnant first cycle in Feb Isobel would be 2 years old ;)


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi!

We are waiting until February or March 2014 because we have been living overseas (an island in south China) for the past couple of years and we will finally return to Canada in July. It's been hard to wait because I am 32, DH and I have been married for 2.5 years but together for almost 15, and I've been super broody for a looong time now! The healthcare on our island is a bit sketchy, so I don't feel comfortable giving birth here. And I really hope to have family and friends around during most or all of my pregnancy. Lol, however...when we leave China in July, we will also both be leaving our jobs here. It seems like there's never a "perfect" time to start TTC, but I'm excited anyway!!


----------



## Haleybr

Hi ladies,

My reason is very simple..... I was on the depo injection and was never told how long after I stopped using this it would take to get pregnant- it can take anything up to 2 years!!! As I need to wait for AF to come back :/ however instead of putting life on hold DH and I have booked a holiday for September 2014 and we have family members getting married in vegas in March 2015, however if we couldn't go due to a baby then we wouldn't be upset

xxx


----------



## sequeena

My son is disabled so we are waiting until we find out the results from genetic tests and for him to be more settled and independent. I also had a very difficult pregnancy (PPROM at 14 weeks and Oligohydramnios) so I am worried about another pregnancy.


----------



## DJKaf

We are waiting until we are married. 4 months to go. There are two reasons for that. 1. we both feel that although we've lived together for years its the "right" way of doing it. and 2. If I even gain a pound my dress won't do up.
Everyone keeps saying to me oh you won't want to be sick and feel horrible on your wedding day. And i really don't want to risk my skin breaking out too.
Vain reasons but out reasons all the same :)


----------



## lauraloo24

Only reason we're waiting is I'm trying to lose weight. Got 3 stone to go then we can start TTC. xx


----------



## SarahTabor

We have 2 little girls, 3 years old & 10 months.
Both my husband & i thought our family was comlete with 2 children, but i cant stop thinking about trying for another baby. I have a few concerns though, which will delay TTC for quite a while. We finally saved enough to move to a 2 bed house, but i hate the thought of moving again to a 3 bed house, just as the girls have settled in at home & playgroup. I also worry about what my family will say. They are far from understanding & would somehow make me think having #3 is a foolish idea. The final reason is, id have to go through pre-pregnancy medication councilling, because i was diagnosed with epilepsy last year.
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Having a VERY demanding toddler! She still breastfeeds and co sleeps plus she wakes up lots every night. And I want to lose weight first so that I don't get too big when I'm pregnant.


----------



## spicyorange

Sometimes I ask myself the same question.WHAT ARE WE WAITING FOR!!


----------



## EmmyReece

We're waiting until we go on honeymoon in just over 6 months, which gives me a good chunk of time to lose weight :D Plus there's an excursion we want to do which would be a bit awkward if I was pregnant (quad bike safari) and I want to have a few drinks on the private boat trip that we've booked :happydance:


----------



## lucy_smith

We have a house to build and to get married but more importantly I'm just waiting on bf to give me the go ahead :)


----------



## loeylo

I have just finished uni and got a teaching job in my dream school, but only for an one year contract, so I need to wait and see what happens next year. 
We are also saving up for a mortgage, which realistically we can only do once we pay off a few small debts - one of which will be done by next week, the rest hopefully gone by summer.
I would rather my boyfriend proposes first too, I want a short engagement and would love to be married before babies (as a teacher it is awkward to be on mat leave if you are a Miss still!)


----------



## BlueWater

To finish my degree and get my dream job <3
And then get a house together.
Haven't actually discussed it seriously with OH, but I know when I'm ready he'll be more than happy to. Up until that time, I can slowly but surely plant 'baby-seeds' in his head! :haha:


----------



## denisev

Hello, we are waiting because June 2013 we lost a baby at 23+3 weeks and were firstly advise by our high risk ob to wait 9 months before trying, and of course we have to heal from our grief of losing our beautiful daughter .. we have talked and want to try again summer/fall of 2014 as well.


----------



## SweetPea23

nosurprise said:


> Hi ladies, so I'm totally new to this forum thing but just wanted to come on and have a little look about- I didn't actually think that there was such a place!
> We got married earlier this month and already I'm desperate to have a baby but life isn't ready yet- I'm hoping for a promotion in work in March and so I think would like to get that first as I don't want it to put them off promoting me! And also I'm conscious that we have just gotten married and so should maybe wait for a little while... But...

I am in the exact same boat! My husband and I got married in November as well, and like you I want a baby. He wants to wait because we are hoping he gets a new job at the beginning of the new year. Plus we don't have the room for a baby in our current tiny condo. 
We got pregnant (weren't trying or preventing) last summer, but I miscarried. Part of me wonders if I want a baby so badly now because I still morn the loss of my first pregnancy. Sorry if I am going into too much detail, just nice to know there are others who I can relate to!:)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm waiting to find a man. :haha:

Besides that I'm hoping to lose a some weight (about 40-50 pounds) and I need to get my life more in order. 

Btw, nice to see some other ladies who are single :flower:



tverb84 said:


> Eline said:
> 
> 
> Buying our own place.
> Giving my sweet OH some time to get used to the idea of becoming a father.
> Trying to aim for the right time to give birth as I only have 8 weeks maternity leave.
> 
> Only eight weeks? :shock: I think here in Canada couples get a year.Both parents can each take six months off.Click to expand...

Maternity leave in the US is 6 weeks *if* you have worked the past year at the company and/or a certain number of hours. Some companies are different, but that's what the standard maternity leave is.


----------



## PitaKat

aidensxmomma said:


> Btw, nice to see some other ladies who are single :flower:

Yes it is :flower:


----------



## Jed

Wtt finished breastfeeding our toddler 6 weeks ago. 
Dr says see if af comes in another 6 weeks. Had trouble getting pregnant
both times & also two miscarriages. 
If nothing happens on it's own in 6 months she might help with fertility meds.
going crazy...


----------



## dani_tinks

We're WTT for a few reasons. 1/ So we can both get our bodies ready, Hubby needs to exercise and cut out coffee. I need to be taking my folic acid for a while and get my tummy muscles more toned. 2/ We want to get rid of our overdraft. We don't want to try for another baby with that hanging over us. 3/ Need to clear out the loft and sort storage.


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi :) we are waiting for so many reasons which is sad because we were TTC not long ago but it all went backwards (moved back home to save for mortgage and left my permanent rubbish job for my dream job which is a risk because it is only a temp contract) so our reasons in order are:
1. saving for mortgage and our kick ass holiday to Florida
2. Me and OH get permanent full time contract for work (we both temp)
3. Get mortgage
4. Settle in house and jobs before trying.
5. Get married or at least elope before trying

Feels like it will take forever :( I'm sure we all feel that way though! We are saving saving saving just now so hopefully by the time we get permanent we will have house deposit and legal fees etc saved so we can look for house straight away :) Trying to be optimistic so we could be waiting 3-5 years, hope it goes quickly, the last 3 years have .. at the same time i don't want it to because time is precious ... oh my i will stop my mini life crisis right now! x


----------



## Tweak0605

We're waiting for a few reasons...


1. I'm pretty content on having one child for now. If I didn't want to have a son, and I didn't LOVE being pregnant so much, we'd probably be 1 and done.

2. Can't afford 2 in daycare. DH needs to hopefully get a raise, and pay off his student loans. 

3. I think I'd rather have a bigger age gap between the 2.


----------



## MamaByrd

Waiting to try for soooo many reasons. :coffee:

1. OH has to get home from deployment in April. Hard to make babies from thousands of miles away :haha:
2. Big moves in 2014 & 2015.
3. OH's new job starts mid-2015.
4. Buying (& hopefully renovating) our first home! Mid-2015.
5. Wedding time in mid-to-late-2015.

Guess I better just get used to the waiting game. Althooooough, we are just charting when he gets home because we're perfectly happy having a baby before all of these things happen. So, I guess we'll just see :winkwink:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

We have six or so weeks to wait now, I feel like I've been waiting forever as I would have had a baby ASAP after getting married what seems like eons ago now! 
I want to get my teacher registration and TTC in Feb ensures a due date that works in with that! And I want to lose some more weight so I start as I mean to continue. I can't actually believe how close we are! Totally ready.


----------



## comotion89

we are now waiting till dec 2015 strictly as I am aiming for a job in the NHS where I would get occupational maternity pay not just SMP as we cant live off that....


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Waiting till August as just had a wild NICU ride with DD and I need to drop some weight and get my diabetes in check so hopefully I'll have a healthy 9 months


----------



## charlie_lael

1. Waiting on hubby to come home from deployment again. He just got back 11 months ago and he's off again. lol
2. I'm not quite ready for number two just yet. I'd like to get in better shape, I've lost all the baby weight from DS and then some, but I want to get myself into a healthier routine so I'm motivated to excercise more during a new pregnancy. 

That's about it. Not really sure when we're going to try for number two, but we'll see. :)


----------



## curiousowl

We moved not too long ago and I'm job hunting atm. Ideally I'd like to work for another year before becoming a SAHM for a few years. A year of my salary would do wonders against DH's student loan debt. So 2014 will definitely be our year, just not sure when!


----------



## MUMOF5

Reasons for waiting are: to have my reversal operation (hopefully in august 2014), and to time it so that I will just finish my degree as baby is due (in an ideal world!), oh and would like to move house this year too :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

OH just started a new job about a month ago so we have to make sure it's permanent. 
We live in a 1 bedroom apartment which isn't too bad as we Co sleep but we can hardly keep all of our sons clothes and toys in check as it is! 
Our toddler has been especially wild lately... Not sure I could handle it while being pregnant lol. 
And that's pretty much it :) in my opinion there will ALWAYSbe a reason to not try for a baby. So, that being said.. The moment we think "we could probably try for another one" I'm jumping on it (or him ;)) before we can make another excuse!


----------



## BlueWater

MUMOF5 said:


> Reasons for waiting are: to have my reversal operation (hopefully in august 2014), and to time it so that I will just finish my degree as baby is due (in an ideal world!), oh and would like to move house this year too :)

Glad I'm not the only one who was thinking of timing baby's due date just as I finish my degree :rofl:


----------



## GirlRacer

I don't quite feel ready for baby #2 yet! 
Also I have a 19 month old son who is pretty demanding right now so the thought of having a newborn to attend to as well is pretty daunting! Though of course I know we'd manage, I just don't feel like I'm ready! Also worried I'll get bad again as I suffered anxiety attacks after my sons birth.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hi everyone, I am new! Waiting until early 2015 because I am starting a new job in early fall...decided 6-7 months at new job would be a good TTC time even though it's hard to wait.

Joined this website to hopefully keep me sane for the next year. Nice to meet everyone :)


----------



## sweetmere

Urchinia said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm a newbie here, so I am pretty interested in getting to know you all.
> 
> I am currently waiting to conceive my 2nd child. We have a 2 year old daughter.
> 
> We are waiting until around the summer/fall of 2014 before we start talking about TTC. Our reasons for waiting until then are:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently pretty happy just having one child.
> 
> I'm having tattoo removal done (have been since Mar 2013) and cannot get pregnant until that is complete.
> 
> We'd like our daughter to be closer to school aged so we don't have 2 kids in daycare once I go back to work (I will have a year mat-leave).
> 
> I had a difficult pregnancy (hydronephrosis) and I am apprehensive to potentially go through the same complications again.
> 
> 
> So, please share your waiting reasons!


I am waiting on dh to agree.

I had hydronephrosis too. The pain was indescribable. I feel for you!!!


----------



## Vesta

A difficult pregnancy with my first meant I have only recently felt ready to go through it all again. Now we need a bigger house before we start TTC. We're looking to buy somewhere bigger this summer. But it will depend on how quickly this house sells.


----------



## minniegiggles

New here, just jumping on the bandwagon :)
-Living in a one bedroom flat, with next to no space for another person even a little one!
-I'm unhappy in my current employment, paid minimum wage and looking for a more settled and well paid job
-Partner wants children "one day" but the concept still freaks him out, so I have to be broody and take my BC pill until he's ready


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi 
Im already a mommy to a beautiful one year but my reasons for wtt are

Want to save more money
want to have finished up my associates
waiting till my little one is at least on her way to turning 3


----------



## kailynn

I just gave birth to my daughter 7 weeks ago. I would love to be pregnant again, right now, but SO wants to wait a little longer, which I understand.

I also want to wait til we are actually married, so I can drink at my wedding and enjoy myself a bit before bringing another bundle into the world.


----------



## mommy2be1003

We are waiting for my sister to be further along in her pregnancy, she just found out and is about 5 weeks along. Our daughters are 10 weeks apart and my sister is not a fun person to share a pregnancy with as she is always comparing our little ones and stating how her daughter is doing this and that more than my daughter. We decided 4-5 months would be a better gap between. I also want to lose a little weight before ttc because of my PCOS


----------



## JenNeil

Hi girlies im new here. We are WTT as we are saving up for DPs vasectomy reversal (been trying to find posts on here about it), thats our only reason. if he hadnt had the V in 2009 then we prob would have ttc next year, we are hoping that that will be when he has his op and we can ttc sometime after, im just praying the op is a sucess, its very early days for us. Im blessed with 3 boys and he has 2 boys and a girl from previous, but we desperately want one together, 

xxxx


----------



## CazM 2011

We are waiting till after our wedding as I have been pregnant or BFing for most events the last few years, even my 21st lol. So once we finish our honeymoon, 9th June 2014, hopefully will have lost weight by then too!! Xx


----------



## misspriss

Several reasons:

-To prolong my LO's breastfeeding (at least 2 years)
- DH can finish school and get a good job
- Save some money
- Lose 10-15lbs
- Better chance of successful VBAC

So right now, it looks to be Oct 2014. *sigh*


----------



## SerendipityED

Want to work a bit longer to establish myself
Big holiday to Florida in May
Have some more savings behind us


----------



## MarineAngel

- Getting OH (hopefully myself) through school.
- Losing weight (medication changes have not helped me any)
- Be in a better financial situation.

I know we'll never truly be financially 'ready', but bringing a child into our current situation scares the heck out of us.


----------



## fuzzyduck

Hi everyone, 

Were hoping to start TTC or more NTNP around summer time. As I'm currently learning to drive, so I want to get that done first and i would like to lost at least a stone (hopefully lol).

My little boy who I love SO much is two in April and we'd love for there to be around a three year gap between them. Although I must say I have been having cold feet recently, as my little boy is definitely a mummy's boy and I've been feeling guilty eg will we get enough time together, is LO gonna feel left out.

I'm hoping I'm not the only one who feels like this

X


----------

